# Getting cable modem diagnostics?



## OrbitzXT (Jan 14, 2009)

A friend of mine is having internet problems, I wanted to see his power levels and SNR to see if they're out of whack. I told him to go to http://192.168.100.1/ but that page doesn't seem to work for him. If it matters, I think he was using wireless on his laptop. Will http://192.168.100.1/ work if he's plugged into the router? How else can I have him get his modem diagnostic page?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Only if that would be the routers IP. Ipconfig, the gateway should be the router.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not looking to access his router though, unless that can give me his cable modem's power levels?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 14, 2009)

Type in 192.168.1.1, this is usualy the default ip for routers, if that fails goto command prompt and type in " ipconfig " look for the default gateway ip thats your routers ip. 

P.S he may need to connect an ethernet cable to be able to access it, not sure tho.

as for cable power lvls i have no idea, as far as i know this is not possible to open a webpage like you would with a router,


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not looking to connect to the router >< lol

http://192.168.100.1 for me gives me the Modem Technical Details Status Page
http://192.168.1.1 is my router's page which I am not looking to connect to.

How can I have my friend figure out his *modem's diagnostics* if http://192.168.100.1 isn't working for him?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 14, 2009)

oh well you taught me somthing  192.168.100.1 does indeed open modem diag iv been looking how to do this for quite sometime but never found out how so i assumed it wasnt possible,

what modem does he have, maybe it says the ip on it or you could try google the model number


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/robin.d.h.walker/cmtips/signal.html see if his modem is in this list and it will tell you the ip to type in.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 16, 2009)

hm this post has yielded some interesting info that may point to the fact my modem has been cloned and yes virgin media it still happens

heres what it said 

Thu Jul 16 07:21:32 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:32 2009  Information (7) The s/w filename specified in the config file is the same as ... 
Thu Jul 16 07:21:32 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:32 2009  Information (7) A software upgrade filename was specified in the config file. 
Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Information (7) Authorized 
Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Information (7) Registration complete! 
Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Information (7) We registered with a DOCSIS 1.0 config file! 
Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Information (7) Received a REG-RSP message from the CMTS... 
Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Information (7) Sending a REG-REQ to the CMTS... 
Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Thu Jul 16 07:21:31 2009  Information (7) CableModem SNMP configure  
 now the problem i see here is that 
a: i wasn't awake at that time
and 
b:  i didn't have my modem switched on at the wall so what's happening?


----------



## TheCrow (Jul 16, 2009)

That doesn't mean your modem has been cloned mate. The only way to tell would be if someone on the same ubr as you (same street, area) cloned your modem, then both modems would go into a cycle of registering and getting booted off. You would get a couple of minutes internet before the clone would register and boot yours off, and vice versa.

All the above means is that a new config file was found. Maybe virmin are in the process of upgrading your area to dynamic configs. And generally speaking the times and dates on virmins modems are rarely accurate.

Can i ask what model of modem you are using?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry for not replying been busy in summer retreat, it's an ambit e08c13.00  ,also for a while it was registered in another part of the country .
i do seem to be having conection problems but only here as pc has been to 100's of peoples houses several times without problems with a similar modem using the ethernet cable, 
take tpu for an example i click on a page and everythings fine then i reply to someone's posts and as i click submit reply i get Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage  
as you can imagine it's starting to get on my nerves 
this may sound like i'm a noob but is there any software for testing a modem or for benchmarking it ?


----------

